# Did all Nissan Skyline R32 GTR come with catalyser from the factory?



## diki (Oct 23, 2016)

Hello together,
as ask above.
Where the early 1989 or 1990 skyline gtr build without catalytic converter?
Or did all r32 gtr got catalysers from the factory. market japan, uk, australia perhaps different?

Greets

diki


----------



## joshuaho96 (Jul 14, 2016)

They all came with catalytic converters. You can verify this simply through the Nissan EPC: 20802: converter, catalyst with shelter 208 - catalyst converter (engine) for Skyline BNR32 Nissan Skyline - Amayama


----------

